# CPC exap



## LATOYA8580 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi All,

I just took the coding test yesterday. It wasn't that bad.  I think what makes it hard is you have to know a little bit about EVERYTHING.  Well, I am praying that I passed!  

The subject should say CPC exam!


----------



## shirl4 (Mar 30, 2008)

thanks for the info.  (about how you have know a little bit of everything).  i take it in June.  Good luck!


----------



## kimn (Mar 31, 2008)

*cpc exam*

Hi, Iam also taking the exam in June.are you using the cpcexam review book to study??


----------



## shirl4 (Mar 31, 2008)

no i didnt buy the 2008 review book because i bought the 2007 and it had some mistakes. and i also read i the forum that the 2008 has mistakes too.


----------



## LATOYA8580 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Passed test*

Hi All,

I am just so proud and so blessed to say that I have passed the coding test.  1st try.  IT IS POSSIBLE!

Carol J Bucks book is awesome is familiarizing you with the sections, This makes it easier to find what you need.

For those who would like to have the book, pls go to amazon.com and put her name in.  The 2007 book runs about 30 bucks. 

I am soo happy and BLESSED.


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Apr 8, 2008)

LATOYA8580 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am just so proud and so blessed to say that I have passed the coding test.  1st try.  IT IS POSSIBLE!
> 
> ...





Congrats are in order.......

YTH, CPC


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations!  What's next for you?


----------

